#  -

## menedzher

,   8.7,  -    .     15.03.2001 189,
 27.07.2002 575,  16.02.2004 84,  11.05.2006 283  26.05.2009 451

,    .

       /  26.12.2011  1137 ?

----------


## Bug_kons

.
1.  --/--  .
2.  F4      "   "   2.0   2012.
3.

----------


## menedzher

1,0  2,0

----------



----------


## olga.1958

.
   -  . 
   .        . ,   ,     -  ,    ? 
        .  - ,     "  "  " "   ,    "  ".  ,    ,    .  -       .   .          -.    -  .      . 
  -        - ( 2012 )

----------


## Bug_kons

> 1,0  2,0


      28.06.2012      :http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produkty/obnovleniya/

----------


## Bug_kons

> .
> 
>   -        - ( 2012 )



1.  --/--  .
2.  F4      "   "   2.0   2012.
3.

----------


## olga.1958

> 1.  --/--  .
> 2.  F4      "   "   2.0   2012.
> 3.


      .  MS Office    -,  2012 .
     -....  . .

----------


## Bug_kons

.

----------


## olga.1958

> .



      .    .    -    .   ...    . 
,  .

----------


## menedzher

10    -?

----------


## Bug_kons

> 10    -?


 http://ib.ru/forum/post/32486/#p32486

----------


## menedzher

:
1. >>  ,, >> -.   .
2.  ,                  2012.

----------


## Bug_kons

-  ,      .

----------


## menedzher

_

----------


## menedzher

,  -        -

----------

